# New Superocean - Thoughts, Comments, Critiques?



## Split Second




----------



## Nono01

Woa....very nice. I like the bezel and a yellow chapter ring. I hope that the case will not be polished.


----------



## ditw

I like it; though it looks like it is a polished finish. And why back to the arabics on an angle like a 10 year old design? Hmm ... still like it ....


----------



## Nono01

just hope that the numbers are not too big. Any more info besides the picture?


----------



## Split Second

Nono01 said:


> just hope that the numbers are not too big. Any more info besides the picture?


Unfortunately, no.

I am split on the design. While I am partial to the outgoing design, am a bit intrigued by the new model. Will be interested to see what it looks like with a bracelet.

mike.


----------



## Fiery

I love it! I think the current Colt II Quartz and SuperOcean design has to be updated. Partly because they're getting old, and also because I wanna see them separated not only by water resistance and diameter, but also by the design language. So the new SuperOcean comes right on time, and IMHO it comes with the right "punch". I love the yellow rehaut, and wondering what rehaut colour comes with a blue dial.

To me the arabics on the bezel seemed out of place on the B01, but I think they're just right on a diver's watch like the SuperOcean. I'm not sure about the arabics on the dial, but before judging them, I'd like to see more shots from different angles. I think 1 week from now we'll know more.

I can't wait to see the other colour combos, and of course the bracelet. Shall we expect a new bracelet as well, or Breitling keeps on using the excellent Pro II?

I hope the diameter is unchanged. I would be disappointed if Breitling moved SuperOcean from 42mm to 44mm, and the Steelfish from 44mm to 46mm.


----------



## SteveToronto

So far it works for me, though I'll reserve my final judgement until after I see more pics.

I wonder if the bezel will be ceramic or something similar as Rolex and Omega (Liquid Metal) are now using it.

We'll see....?

All the best,

Steve


----------



## a-Tom-ic

Looks fantastic to me! And I second Fiery's comment about the Colt Quartzes aching for a major update as well.


----------



## jojo

i haw to admit that breitling design teem is spot on in most new watches

i can clearly See a problem that buying the one i like from now on as i like too many of them


Jonas


----------



## Arthur H

Wow what a nice piece, so different to the old, but would like to see it on a bracelet?

Just my 2


----------



## Otto76

I like it. I like it a lot. Not 100% sure about those fonts but that doesn't put me off it.


----------



## Vercingetorix51

I like the design a lot, but I already liked the SO series to begin with, I own the '07 with the arrow second but fully lumed numbers. The applied markers are a nice touch but I feel the might be a little large for me. Those hands are beastly...I like. I wanna see it on a bracelet and different colors. I still like mine a little better, but change is good. I love 3-hand watches.

From TX

Sorry for the old pic


----------



## price999

looks pretty nice to me, hopefully it's brushed and not polished. You know when it will be available for purchase?


----------



## st3vie

WOW..!!

I LIKE IT...:-!

Those digits look very clean cut and clear, albeit the lume will be great at night too. Can't wait to see one up close


----------



## kiwidj

Split Second said:


>


I like it! Seems like the bumblebee colour scheme is growing quickly in popularity these days. b-)


----------



## Gabyeah

Vercingetorix51 said:


> I like the design a lot, but I already liked the SO series to begin with, I own the '07 with the arrow second but fully lumed numbers. The applied markers are a nice touch but I feel the might be a little large for me. Those hands are beastly...I like. I wanna see it on a bracelet and different colors. I still like mine a little better, but change is good. I love 3-hand watches.
> 
> From TX
> 
> Sorry for the old pic


I like the hands and the dial, still have to see if its brushed or polished and with bracelet on, but IMO Breitling should stick to their old bezel it is what says that they are different from all alike watches every body has the same black bezel, and IMO the old bezel is really smooth to use, easy to handle that is one of the reason I bought the 2008 version! But that dial looks great!


----------



## TAG1976

It remineds me IWC Aquatimer.....:roll:
It's nice, though.


----------



## Robertus

*Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

I'd love to see a similar re-design of the Chrono SuperOcean, with the same 42 mm diameter as today's model, maybe a bit less high case. Screw-down pushers (quick pusher locking system of the newest Tudor chronos to be considered to make sg similar). Cleaner, all-dark dial (prefer baton hour markers against numerals), no pulli-killer rider tabs. I'd enjoy one with blue or even better blackeye-blue dial, of course day-date Valjoux 7750. Bezel with 120 or 240 stops. Steel bracelet with double-pusher clasp, micro-adjustment (like that of the Ocean Racer clasp) and diver's extension - I think it's a diver's watch... 

Best, Robertus


----------



## JCowley

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

I must admit Im not a big fan. It looks more like a Seiko than a Breitling. With this and the B01 that they have just released, I'm starting to wonder about the Breitling line-up. I am a massive fan of their more traditional designs....the old Navitimer, the Ti Seawolf, they were classics, but these just look generic in my opinion.


----------



## Robertus

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*



JCowley said:


> I must admit Im not a big fan. It looks more like a Seiko than a Breitling. With this and the B01 that they have just released, I'm starting to wonder about the Breitling line-up. I am a massive fan of their more traditional designs....the old Navitimer, the Ti Seawolf, they were classics, but these just look generic in my opinion.


Sorry to "hear" that, mate! In this case you'll be one of those who buys the models more resembling the preceding generation of Lings (which I'm a fan of too, having 4 Lings already), but in my eyes the chrono version of this design provided having the criteria I've written about) will be a clear winner - and hopefully in the eyes of many others.

Best, Robertus


----------



## Split Second

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*



Robertus said:


> Sorry to "hear" that, mate! In this case you'll be one of those who buys the models more resembling the preceding generation of Lings (which I'm a fan of too, having 4 Lings already), but in my eyes the chrono version of this design provided having the criteria I've written about) will be a clear winner - and hopefully in the eyes of many others.
> 
> Best, Robertus


I can see both sides of this argument.

As an owner of the outgoing generation SO model, I am certainly biased to both its fit and design. But I can as well appreciate Breitling's desire to become a bit more "contemporary", and thus employ the pictured change. And, from what I can tell, more people who commented here tend to like the new model as opposed to disliking it; admittedly, though, reserving their right to seeing it in person! Although I am somewhat intrigued by the new SO, do believe that outgoing model SO will retain its timeless appeal, and we ultimately won't know how this new design ages until many years from now.

mike.


----------



## GX9901

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

I like it! The dial looks great with the applied indicies. The bezel looks nice but I generally prefer engraved bezels like the outgoing SuperOcean, so I'll have to see it in person to see how I like the new one. I've got no issues with the bezel font.

I love my '07 version of the SuperOcean, but this new model looks great too. It certainly looks something I would love to own. I do hope it stays at 42mm.


----------



## felixawc

TAG1976 said:


> It remineds me IWC Aquatimer.....:roll:
> It's nice, though.


took the words right outta my mouth haha.


----------



## apeogre

I LOVE IT. I just hope the face size is a little bit bigger than the last one.


----------



## StewieGriffin

Is this the only picture available at present?


----------



## Split Second

StewieGriffin said:


> Is this the only picture available at present?


There may be others, but this is the only one that I happened to find.

mike.


----------



## paulyjsob

Love it!!


----------



## oBMTo

I don't like this one at all. Is this suppose to be diver's watch or a fashion watch? I mean just look at that bezel! :roll:

And don't get me started on a Seawolf dial on a Superocean case...


----------



## helderberg

I think it is beautiful but looks similar to a IWC and that isn't a bad thing. 
Will hold off final thoughts until I see one in the flesh. This time I think the font works.
Best health, Frank


----------



## apeogre

I was reading around the Rolex forum earlier, please don't flame me, and it's funny how they react to change as opposed to nearly everyone else. I'd say at least half of us really like the new design, or waiting to see it in person. In the Rolex forum, pretty much everyone who's a "rolex person" can do nothing but flame the new designs. It's "bring back" this and "this new design" that. Very closed minded. 

As someone who has traveled the world a little bit and experienced many cultures, I'd like to think that I'm not so closed off to new things that it's only the old way or no way. 

I guess I'm just appreciating the willingness of all you B folks to look at new things with an eye for something new and relativelyish unbiased view of new watches. Even if you don't like it, you explain why, other than, "There's nothing wrong with the original 40 year old design, so why are they changing it." Thank you.

I really don't want to come across as a Rolex vs Breitling post. I merely aim to compare the views of new watches. 

Thank you for listening, even if you didn't. I shall now get off my soapbox and back to the coronas.


----------



## ianfrey

WOW! That's fantastic, love the dash of yellow and how it contrasts with the black. Spot on.


----------



## UJU

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

A seriously radical upgrade from Breitling there.
I like everything with the dial and the bezel. Not too sure about the yellow ring, but it might very well look absolutely stunning in real life...as most Breitlings do.


----------



## trex

I like it as well, especially the constrast between the yellow and black. Can't wait to see some more pics from different angles and on bracelet as others have said. Because its a Breitling I have no doubt that it would look better in the flesh than the pics would suggest. A very bold move from Breitling, IMHO, which is always going to invoke a love it, hate it response from different people. Nice thing is the current SO's will still be around for many, many years to come for those that want the classic.

Rex


----------



## fearless-five

I like the older styles better. The bezel looks like it ripped off the Heritage.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Vast improvement IMO. I had the most recent SuperOcean for like a month and had to sell it. I could not get past the printed shadowing on the numerals, it gave it a cheapened look IMO and the lume sucked for a diver. The new one looks very good so far, can not wait to see the real deal. I may have to repurchase!


----------



## CUTiger

i actually don't like it that much. 

i really liked the non-colored bezel of the previous generation superocean - i think it made it standout from the other popular divers (submariner, seamaster and their clones).


----------



## apeogre

I had one as well. Yellow faced, but I couldn't read the hour hand quickly. Bad color combination. This looks much better.


----------



## FranClar

What about the lumen on the bezel (at 12)? :-s


----------



## erasershavings

can anyone make out the WR for this watch? i see a 5 somewhere in there so im guessing its either 1500 or 5000? reason i ask is so i can gauge how thick the watch case will be.. anything above 14mm and im ruling it out as a possible acquisition..


----------



## Fiery

I'm pretty sure it's still 1500m, since it would make no sense to beat the Steelfish or the Seawolf. So it would be approx. similarly thick (15mm) than the SuperOcean 2008 model. Minimum difference could be due to the removal of the rider tabs.

I expect it to have a 42mm or 43mm diameter case. If it becomes 44mm, then the Steelfish will also be pumped up to 46mm IMHO.

Some analysts suggested the pumped up watch era should come to an end in 2010 or 2011, so hopefully the new SuperOcean will stick to 42mm, and the Steelfish stays as is.

BTW, I think the markings on the dial read "5000FT/1500M".


----------



## erasershavings

this citizen is probably gonna have a swiss brother..


----------



## notloc08

Wow that looks great, I really hope it's a 42mm it suits their lineup perfectly. Any bigger and they will have to increase the size of the other watches, which will make everything too big and trendy.


----------



## publandlord

notloc08 said:


> Wow that looks great, I really hope it's a 42mm it suits their lineup perfectly. Any bigger and they will have to increase the size of the other watches, which will make everything too big and trendy.


Agreed. People who insist on huge watches already have the bigger Steelfish, and if they want even bigger than that, they have the half-pound Avenger at 45.5mm and 18mm (!!!) deep, the Heritage at 46mm, and the Super Avenger at 48.4mm.

Breitling does nothing at 50mm+ though so there's always room at Basel for something even more enormous... 

If they super-size the Superocean to superhuman dimensions, there'll be nothing left for us mere mortals to wear so we'll all defect.


----------



## tetrapak

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

Not bad at all I must say!


----------



## Nono01

New info:



















*Movement:* Automatic, Breitling 17 calibre, COSC-certified, 25 jewels, 28,800 vib/h
*Case:* Steel, 42 mm 
Ratcheted unidirectional rotating bezel
Helium valve at 10 o'clock
Screw-down crown
Double-sided anti-reflective convex sapphire crystal 
Water-resistant to 1,500 m
*Dial:* Abyss Black, Abyss Silver, Abyss Blue, Abyss Red or Abyss Yellow
Oversized Superluminova hands and hourmarkers 
Tip of seconds hand matches bevelled flange
*Bracelet: *Diver Pro and Ocean Racer in rubber, Professional in steel

There was mentioning of the rubber-moulded bezel , but we will have to wait for the unveiling for that.
Im not to happy for the italic numbers on the dial and bezel. Oh , and as for the pictures , i think we can conclude that it will be a polished case . For some good , for someone not


----------



## DanielRussel

To be honest it quite reminds me the IWC Aquatimer:
https://www.iwc.com/collection/_img/5_0_aquatimer/3568_002_l.jpg


----------



## Nono01




----------



## Nono01

Double post...please delete

thank you


----------



## Fiery

On the first leaked photo I liked what I saw. But on the new shots, from the front it looks not so great IMHO. I was also hoping it would get a new bracelet, or at least something done about the Pro II bracelet -- like brushed center links or different shaped link endings, etc. Today is a bit of a disappointment to me.

BTW, I think that IWC Aquatimer looks better than the new SuperOcean.


----------



## erasershavings

Fiery said:


> On the first leaked photo I liked what I saw. But on the new shots, from the front it looks not so great IMHO. I was also hoping it would get a new bracelet, or at least something done about the Pro II bracelet -- like brushed center links or different shaped link endings, etc. Today is a bit of a disappointment to me.
> 
> BTW, I think that IWC Aquatimer looks better than the new SuperOcean.


agreed.. the watch doesnt look that great head on as compared to when viewed at an angle.. must be the way the italicized numerals are arranged around the dial..


----------



## prerid

here are some pictures as you all requested. the new breitling superocean. i am waiting for this to hit the shelves. currently wearing a steelfish. need a change.


----------



## prerid

here are some pic as requested. i am waiting for this to hit the shelves. currently wearing a steelfish and desperately need a change in design.


----------



## prerid

see my post at the end. added 4 pics.


----------



## Brice

I don't like that much this italic font...:think:
But colored rehaut and bezel, along with a moderate size of 42 mm appeal me...;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Split Second

Fiery said:


> On the first leaked photo I liked what I saw. But on the new shots, from the front it looks not so great IMHO. I was also hoping it would get a new bracelet, or at least something done about the Pro II bracelet -- like brushed center links or different shaped link endings, etc. Today is a bit of a disappointment to me.
> 
> BTW, I think that IWC Aquatimer looks better than the new SuperOcean.


Let me agree as well. Glad I reserved my rights to wait until further pictures were released before I made more of a definitive decision.

mike.


----------



## punch

Something doesn't seem right about it. I think it's the odd font and I wish the bracelet was brushed vs polished. I think divers should be brushed personally. Did they HAVE to do another black bezel?

I don't think it comes together very nicely, I don't think the font is gonna age well. I do like the extra color options though.


----------



## Fiery

"The bezel is slightly hollowed to show off the slightly raised numerals and hour-markers, and then *coated in black rubber *finely molding the brushed metal surface."

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2010/03/breitling-super-ocean.html

That's just wrong, wrong, wrong. With that bezel it looks hideous. And it doesn't offer true diver functions.

It looked so great on the first leaked shot :roll:


----------



## oBMTo

Breitling needs a to fire the current design team and rehire the ones they let go (because it's obvious there has been a change somewhere for the worse).


----------



## Split Second

Fiery said:


> "The bezel is slightly hollowed to show off the slightly raised numerals and hour-markers, and then *coated in black rubber *finely molding the brushed metal surface."
> 
> It looked so great on the first leaked shot :roll:


Rubber molded bezel is a deal-breaker for me; I'm out.

Very unfortunate, and at the same times makes me appreciate even more the SO I currently own.

mike.


----------



## Nono01

look how thin is that rubber coating. One big whack on something sharp....you know the rest. I would like to see how would that bezel look like after 2 or 3 years of use


----------



## Split Second

Nono01 said:


> look how thin is that rubber coating. One big whack on something sharp....you know the rest. I would like to see how would that bezel look like after 2 or 3 years of use


When Tag Heuer redesigned the F1, they had employed the use of rubber "bumpers" to protect the crown. Suffice to say, after a few years, the rubber started to appear worn, brittle and certainly not aesthetically appealing. I'm really surprised by this move by Breitling; I just don't get it.

mike.


----------



## punch

Fiery said:


> "The bezel is slightly hollowed to show off the slightly raised numerals and hour-markers, and then *coated in black rubber *finely molding the brushed metal surface."
> 
> http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2010/03/breitling-super-ocean.html
> 
> That's just wrong, wrong, wrong. With that bezel it looks hideous. And it doesn't offer true diver functions.
> 
> It looked so great on the first leaked shot :roll:


Yeah, why rubber? Just going to get scratched and you wont be able to remove the scratches. It's also going to get dirty around the edges of the rubber insert. Blah. Why didn't they do ceramic?? I don't get it at all.


----------



## jstawasz

Like others posting here, I wanted to get a little more info before making a decision on this one. I normally don't like bezel inserts as solid bezels are almost indestructible. Like others have said, the use of rubber is pretty much a deal breaker. Ceramic, or pretty much any other durable material would have been OK. After all, this is supposed to be a Dive watch. JMHO.

Joe


----------



## Zidane

Rubber coating=not gonna buy. I was really liking the looks of it too...


----------



## babola

This rubber-filled bezel approach really seems to start taking off...Tag Heuer's Aquaracer 500 also comes with the rubber filling inside the bezel. However on the Tag it's much more recessed and less exposed to wear and tear than on this new Superocean. :-s

Another let down from Breitling for me, first they stuffed up the legendary Chronomat design last year, now this poor puppy...:-(

Lets just hope they leave the Avenger line alone, at least for some time :think:


----------



## Nono01

look at this pic:
http://www.breitling.com/superocean/multimedia/images/hd/image_8.jpg

it seems that the rubber filling is not that shallow , its a little deeper but flush with bezel numbers. IMO , i think it looks better without the rubber filling ;-)


----------



## welly

Will Breitling reps say something regarding the purpose of rubber coating bezel ?


----------



## RTFM

Without a luminescent pip on the bezel, I really don't consider the new SuperOcean to be a usable dive watch. How are you going to do your decompression stops in murky (or silty) water without being able to see when your deco stop started, or when it should should start?

I'm not sure if ISO 6425 requires a bezel with lume pip, but as a PADI certified SCUBA diver, I think it's an absolute necessity. Not everyday under water is crystal clear.

Also, the rubber bezel insert will dry out and crack as it ages getting in and out of saltwater, so I'm sure Breitling is counting on Superocean owners getting a new bezel after a few years-- or flipping the watch altogether.

I hate to say it, but the SuperOcean is less of a diver's watch and more of "fashion" watch.

Bring back the Colt SuperOcean...


----------



## FranClar

RTFM said:


> Without a luminescent pip on the bezel, I really don't consider the new SuperOcean to be a usable dive watch. How are you going to do your decompression stops in murky (or silty) water without being able to see when your deco stop started, or when it should should start?
> 
> I'm not sure if ISO 6425 requires a bezel with lume pip, but as a PADI certified SCUBA diver, I think it's an absolute necessity. Not everyday under water is crystal clear.
> 
> Also, the rubber bezel insert will dry out and crack as it ages getting in and out of saltwater, so I'm sure Breitling is counting on Superocean owners getting a new bezel after a few years-- or flipping the watch altogether.
> 
> I hate to say it, but the SuperOcean is less of a diver's watch and more of "fashion" watch.
> 
> Bring back the Colt SuperOcean...


I completely agree. Is not a diving watch :-(


----------



## Simon

I have the original Mk1 Superocean Colt from 1995 and the original Mk1 Seawolf Avenger from 2005 and both say no-nonsense tool. But this is too busy, the numeral fonts are silly, too blocky and look "blurred", the dial appears very crowded; the rubber insert is functionally bizarre - cracking peeling rubber anticipated a few years down the line

Seems a post-modern pick n mix design team has borrowed a number of features from other watches - (rubber/steel blend of JLC; yellow rehaut of IWC; raised bezel indices of (GP) etc. It just doesn't cohere as a complete design nor as a tool diver. The only thing I like are the hands, but even they seem to extend too long after the securing point at centre:roll:

Its now a metrosexual fashion watch and has moved a long way from its original claims to be a SEAL inspired pro-diver watch

Disappointing<|


----------



## Split Second

FranJoe said:


> I completely agree. Is not a diving watch :-(


The more I look at it, the more it appears to be something that Swatch would manufacture.

mike.


----------



## StewieGriffin

Looks XXXX. Simples.


----------



## Greaves

I think it looks great and will most likely buy one. Any guesses on price?


----------



## a-Tom-ic

Greaves said:


> I think it looks great and will most likely buy one. Any guesses on price?



I like it, too. Especially the black / white / black version on bracelet.


----------



## StewieGriffin

Does look more like a Seiko now though. No?


----------



## KDMII

Gotta be honest here. In terms of styling, I think Breitling took a step in the right direction w/ this watch. It's got a really aggressive design which I find appealing, but it's not too overdone. I actually like the "italics" styling of the numerals. I'm quite indifferent to the rubber coating. Not a deal breaker, but not something I'm particularly keen on. I agree w/ most that it does look more fashion than tool, but at the risk of upsetting people, I always got that vibe w/ Breitling watches anyway, save the Emergency line & the Colt line. Overall, I think this watch is a very appealing new piece they can add to their lineup.

KDM


----------



## G-Shock

I've got to be honest, it's growing on me!


----------



## G-Shock

Live pic....


----------



## woof37

I think it's a huge improvement over the previous generation. I tend to agree with the others about the questionability of a rubber bezel insert's longevity, and I wish they'd left the arabics un-italicized, but it's a strong, uncluttered, masculine looking watch. Still unsure about the appropriateness of a blue, red, or yellow chapter ring...looks a little too out of place on the dial...but the black chapter ring version is just outstanding.

One thing I don't seem to be able to verify...is it going to have 20mm lugs or 22mm?


----------



## tigerau

On bracelet ,The black bezel is a welcome change ..


----------



## Fiery

tigerau said:


> On bracelet ,The black bezel is a welcome change ..


 As long as it is black. I know it's supposed to be black, but due to the rubber coating on the live shots it looks either blue or gray. IMHO it's not a nice look, I'd much prefer an aluminum bezel insert.


----------



## woof37

Fiery said:


> As long as it is black. I know it's supposed to be black, but due to the rubber coating on the live shots it looks either blue or gray. IMHO it's not a nice look, *I'd much prefer an aluminum bezel insert*.


+1. Or at least the option of a bezel that will take one.


----------



## FranClar

In this pic, number 30 looks bright? :-s


----------



## loud223

Very nice,
I like the silver. Very nice presentation on the website.


----------



## Mac

G-Shock said:


> Live pic....


Eer...that kills it for me I'm afraid <| The rubber insert looks grey and yucky compared to the Breitling pics.

Also I don't like huge numerals and especially those silly slanted, military style ones <|

Also don't like the all polished case on a diver <|

This watch with a ceramic bezel, brushed finish and simple baton markers or circular hour markers would be great :-!

So Breitling it's a case of not that close and certainly no cigar from me :rodekaart

On first viewing of the website I thought "WOW"|> but after reading on and digesting it's more like "DOH" ;-)

Here's the link to the website anyway... http://www.breitling.com/en/index.php#

Mac.


----------



## tetrapak

Oups! The live pic shows a watch that I do not really like...

:think: A bit disappointed to say the least...


----------



## Mac

loud223 said:


> Very nice,
> I like the silver. Very nice presentation on the website.


I agree about the website presentation but it's ashame that the reality will IMO dissapoint.
I knew a girl once who looked stunning on photos but once you got close she had a face like a Bulldog licking the piss off a nettle! :-x


----------



## a-Tom-ic

Interesting to see the live pic of the configuration I had highest hopes for. :think:

I (half) agree with the above- that is not a flattering picture. But for as flattering as the official marketing shots can be, trade show candid shots can surely be almost as unflattering.

Probably, the rubber bezel's material will be similar to the new Raven models. I haven't taken many photos of mine yet, but here's one (and there's another incidental capture if you click my signature pic), and I think it portrays a truer impression of the rubber as more black than the Basel shot above.


----------



## FranClar

Another live pic...










Greetings


----------



## Mac

That's actually a much more flattering shot. :-!
Still hate those silly numbers though <|


----------



## Fiery

a-Tom-ic said:


> Probably, the rubber bezel's material will be similar to the new Raven models. I haven't taken many photos of mine yet, but here's one (and there's another incidental capture if you click my signature pic), and I think it portrays a truer impression of the rubber as more black than the Basel shot above.


Possible. But my biggest concern is: with the Airwolf you had a choice. You could get the same watch with or without those rubber inserts. With the new SuperOcean, you have no choice. Plus, the Airwolf Raven and Skyracer Raven were not intended to be used in the water, hence the rubber would probably last a lot longer on them with no (salt) water contact. The new SO is supposed to be living under sea level, but I'm not sure how long would it take the water (and the drying --> getting wet --> drying cycles) to eat up the rubber...


----------



## a-Tom-ic

Fiery said:


> The new SO is supposed to be living under sea level, but I'm not sure how long would it take the water (and the drying --> getting wet --> drying cycles) to eat up the rubber...



I think this is where the split lies. Because I don't think the new SO is supposed to be living under sea level... I think it is supposed to look cool, first and foremost.


----------



## Fiery

a-Tom-ic said:


> I think this is where the split lies. Because I don't think the new SO is supposed to be living under sea level... I think it is supposed to look cool, first and foremost.


Let me quote from the official SuperOcean (the new one) press release (by Breitling, of course):


> AN EXPLOSIVE DESIGN
> More youthful, more modern and more dynamic: *while the new Superocean makes no compromises on the technical qualities that have consistently distinguished Breitling's diver's watches*, it immediately catches the gaze by its stunning makeover.
> 
> A fresh, sporting and original look that is bound to be equally at home in the ocean depths as on dry land. The rubber-molded bezel is particularly pleasant to the touch and is enlivened by sloping numerals and a fluted pattern accentuating its technical nature and its adventurous vocation.
> 
> The strikingly distinctive dial echoes this vigorous geometrical motif with applied hour-markers and numerals standing out clearly against a matt black base. Water-resistant to 1,500 meters (5,000 ft), powered by a selfwinding chronometer-certified movement and available at a particularly competitive price, *the new Superocean has exactly what it takes to break the waves* and sail across changing trends while keeping several lengths ahead of the competition.
> 
> [...]
> 
> IN ITS ELEMENT
> *A born diver*, the new Superocean confidently faces underwater pressure down to *a record depth of 1,500 meters* (5,000 ft) thanks to the ultra-sturdy construction of its case, its screw-locked crown and its extremely sophisticated gasket system. The rotating bezel is equipped with a *unidirectional rotating device that avoids any inadvertent disturbance of the dive time during an actual diving operation*. The case is fitted with lateral reinforcements effectively protecting the crown from the hazards involved in such *underwater adventures*.
> 
> The Superocean is also equipped with a safety valve at 10 o'clock, *an unmistakably characteristic feature of professional diving instruments* which serves to balance out the differences in pressure inside and outside the watch. As soon as internal overpressure reaches about 3 bars, this valve automatically releases the helium stored up after time spent at great depths, thus preventing the case from exploding.


http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2010/03/breitling-super-ocean.html

Bold font to indicate "interesting" parts are applied by me. Based on that, I don't think the new SO is not supposed to live underwater...

BTW, I'm not sure what "record depth" (of water resistance level) Breitling is talking about. For a kick-off, the Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller can work down to 3900 meters, more than twice what the SO is capable of. The whole press release is full of BS IMHO. But that press release could have worked well for the old SO.


----------



## Split Second

Mac said:


> Still hate those silly numbers though <|


That and the rubber. <|

mike.


----------



## asadtiger

where can I get more live pictures?...if anyone has any, or sees anywhere, plz share here...would love to see more of this new version.


----------



## tetrapak

Oh my! This new live pic with the yellow insert looks much better!

Will it be colour variations that will affect the overall look of the watch?

:roll:


----------



## rt19

Fiery said:


> The new SO is supposed to be living under sea level, but I'm not sure how long would it take the water (and the drying --> getting wet --> drying cycles) to eat up the rubber...


2 (very unserious) thoughts:
- I think the bezel looks pretty cool before the rubber is laid down on it (see http://www.breitling.com/superocean/multimedia/images/hd/image_8.jpg).

So maybe it's a good thing that the rubber would wear off after a couple years. Once it starts to crack, get it completely de-rubbered, and you have a completely new look for the watch 

- Maybe the rubber bezel will distinguish the real diver from the desk diver. Just check his Superocean's bezel: the worse condition it is, the more the person has dived, right? :-d


----------



## homathetes

+1, though I just put my monies down on an old SO pro, much more timeless IMHO.



rt19 said:


> 2 (very unserious) thoughts:
> - I think the bezel looks pretty cool before the rubber is laid down on it (see http://www.breitling.com/superocean/multimedia/images/hd/image_8.jpg).


----------



## ra-man1234

It's fun reading all these varying opinions. Some love the design, some absolutely hate it... I wonder what the designers think when reading these posts! It's so great that we're all different and have different tastes - that's why there are so many different watches and models. I for one really love the new look compared to my older Superocean and plan to buy one in the future.


----------



## Agitater

Split Second said:


>


Sorry . . . I think it looks like a knock-off or simply an amateurish design. The oblique numerals used on the bezel look low-end, the dial numerals are too large (which IMO makes it harder to read the time), the horizontal marker bar at 9 o'clock makes the dial appear out-of-round (it's an optical illusion), and the Breitling badge, company name, model name and description text are jammed vertically on the dial. The printing on the chapter ring looks cheap. The rubber strap appears to be too thick for the case and lugs.

I also think there are some good design elements. The colour combo works IMO, as do the general dimensions of diameter, circumference and thickness the bezel, dial, case and crown. I think the choice of a rubber strap works in this combo as well, although I'm not crazy about the huge holes in the upper strap.

Overall I give this one a Fail.


----------



## Shel

ra-man1234 said:


> I for one really love the new look compared to my older Superocean and plan to buy one in the future.


ra-man
*I* for one really love posters who, frankly, don't give a d*mn what others think! (no offense to those who hate it)

Great to read posts from some who, following post after post of people saying they hate it, come out and say "well, I love it, I'm planning to get one"!

Not knocking those that hate/dislike it, just I love reading from people that don't really care!

We should be purchasing a watch for OUR pleasure!


----------



## MJG

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

This new model will come in a range of colors.....I have to say I do like it as a sports watch.....but I dont think it will date well.......


----------



## cigarlvr

Any ideas when these may be showing up the dealers showcase?


----------



## RJRJRJ

cigarlvr said:


> Any ideas when these may be showing up the dealers showcase?


Heres a link to the one I picked up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=401678

Most dealers havent received them yet. I had to order mine, but I think they should start showing up in more dealers over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ZetaM

RTFM said:


> Without a luminescent pip on the bezel, I really don't consider the new SuperOcean to be a usable dive watch. How are you going to do your decompression stops in murky (or silty) water without being able to see when your deco stop started, or when it should should start?
> 
> I'm not sure if ISO 6425 requires a bezel with lume pip, but as a PADI certified SCUBA diver, I think it's an absolute necessity. Not everyday under water is crystal clear.
> 
> Also, the rubber bezel insert will dry out and crack as it ages getting in and out of saltwater, so I'm sure Breitling is counting on Superocean owners getting a new bezel after a few years-- or flipping the watch altogether.
> 
> I hate to say it, but the SuperOcean is less of a diver's watch and more of "fashion" watch.
> 
> Bring back the Colt SuperOcean...


I agree. Rubber on bezel, no lumen :-s <|


----------



## zoli10

cigarlvr said:


> Any ideas when these may be showing up the dealers showcase?


I emailed BUSA directly and they gave me a list of ADs that had them near my house......the list was made up of one store, with one in stock. Fortunately it was the one I wanted. I bought it and got a great deal.

here's some pics.....

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_QCPxWI7ysqo/TAbm-lJM04I/AAAAAAAAABc/wLWjarAWMYs/s720/IMG_0889.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_QCPxWI7ysqo/TAbdiZC_ULI/AAAAAAAAABE/h970UsPJzus/s720/IMG_0884.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_QCPxWI7ysqo/TAbdg_1K-lI/AAAAAAAAABA/gZKWVLp8WIU/s720/IMG_0890.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_QCPxWI7ysqo/TAbdf0uimdI/AAAAAAAAAA8/tysJGlGu3DQ/s720/IMG_0885.JPG


----------



## sheqel

I like it! A bit of a break from tradition, but I'm a fan.


----------



## FusionZ06

Thanks for the live pics thus far! I'd love to see some live pics of the polished band with white insert!


----------



## por44

*Re: Hope CSO-re-design will follow suit:*

So different, like comparing apples & oranges.

Bold Design - will need to see some 1st hand.


----------



## ianGP

I like it moreso on an SS than a rubber strap..... but a few things:

1. reminds me of the Seiko Monster
B. application of lume is poorly done... at least on the pics


----------

